

Tumblr shuts down Storyboard, its editorial arm - danso
http://staff.tumblr.com/post/47584806521/a-year-ago-tumblr-did-something-unprecedented

======
manishsharan
So are those folks now out of a job ? I hope they got a good severance
package.

